# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الازياء والموضة >  أحدث لفات الحجاب لعام 2012

## دموع الغصون

احدث خطوط الموضه في عالم المحجبات لفات طرح غاية في البساطة والرقه

 اظهري ملامح وجهك وانوثتك مع لفات حجاب جديدة في صيف 2012 وغيري من شكل حجابك .

----------


## فيروز

فعلاً هاي الموضة بطل في مسافة بين القمطة والشالة وبين اللفة الاولى والتانية انا علتمها وبشوفها احلى

----------


## دموع الغصون

مشكورة فيروز على المرور الجميل 
مهما كان الموديل والستايل للفت الحجاب لكن ببقى برونقه أجمل من اي ستايل هاد رأيي أنا 
وكمان حسب الوجه وطبيعته بنقدر نحدد الستايل الانسب لالنا

----------

